# Looking for hop suggestions, single hop IPA



## thisispants (9/2/17)

Looking at making a single hop IPA next week. 
I've previously made some IPAs using just citra which came out an absolute treat, any other hops lend themselves to the single hop IPA treatment?


----------



## Moad (9/2/17)

Just did an all mosaic pale which is really nice, could work well


----------



## Leyther (9/2/17)

I've done an Ella which turned out nice, I used 75g of hops in that, if I was too change anything I would up the late hops for more aroma.


----------



## Yob (9/2/17)

Mosaic, Simcoe, Citra, Centennial, Columbus, 

or just throw them all in together...


----------



## Dan Pratt (9/2/17)

Its not which hop its how you use them.

I've got two methods, basically old school and new world hopping.

Old school:

37ibu at 60mins
20ibu at 5mins
Dry hop with 4g/L

New World :

30ibu FWH addition (<80c)
30ibu whirlpool @ 95c for 15mins
Dry hop with 6g/L

Both give great showings of bitterness, flavour and aroma.


----------



## technobabble66 (9/2/17)

Similar to Yob, Simcoe and Citra are the obvious ones for me. 
I simply haven't used mosaic or centennial enough to recommend those ones, though I'd be slightly confident about mosaic fitting the bill from what I've tried in other Brewers beers. 
I'd say Columbus also, but I just think it's even better with either/both of the first 2.


----------



## Cosh (9/2/17)

Simcoe, Citra, Mosaic, Nelson Sauvin and Riwaka for me. All have different profiles and work well on their own.


----------



## manticle (9/2/17)

Amarillo is pretty dual purpose too.
Cascade works on its own.


----------



## mtb (9/2/17)

Zythos works really well as a single-hop. Technically I'd say it's cheating, because Zythos is a hop blend, but I'm a super badass rebel. Great pineapple/citrus notes and high alpha (10-12%) makes it ideal for bittering as well.


----------



## mofox1 (9/2/17)

Going to throw it out there... EKG.

Very different to the more "in your face" suggestions, but it is a beautiful hop.


----------



## Phoney (9/2/17)

I like Falconers Flight on it's own. It's got citrus and pine and 10%AA. What more do you need?


----------



## Leyther (9/2/17)

Phoney said:


> I like Falconers Flight on it's own. It's got citrus and pine and 10%AA. What more do you need?


I think this is another blend aka Zythos but probably is a good suggestion, I've just done a Mosaic/Zythos IPA its just gone into the keg, early indications are very good!


----------



## Droopy Brew (9/2/17)

Couple of different ones-
Motoeka is a very good dual purpose Kiwi hop, mid alphas and plenty of aromatics.

elDorado again can be used anywhere and with a bit higher alphas than Motoeka.

Both really nice hops and not commonly used in a lot of craft beers. Gives a point of difference.


----------



## Coodgee (9/2/17)

no one has mentioned galaxy? 45 IBU at 10 minutes, 5 IBU at whirlpool, dry hop the shit out of it.


----------

